# Sad day for fellow haunter.....read



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I dont know what to say, except, you and your family our in my prayers Johnathan.

heres the link.
http://www.sinistervisions.com/johnson.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you know what family member this is?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

not really my place to say, but from what he said, they were close.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you loss Jonathan. You and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

rotting flesh radio? hopefully I can check it out!
Sorry for the loss...there's not much to say other than time is a healer.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O nooooo! I hope Jonathan and his family are coping... Thats so sad. I wonder what happened and who it happened to.


----------

